# Long night ahead, but hopefully much joy before it's done.



## goats&moregoats (Nov 2, 2014)

While some of you are waiting for kids to arrive, I am waiting for one particular kid. My newest grandchild. Number 14 between all our children. Daughter is at hospital now with back labor. They gave her a shot at 8:15pm to help her sleep but also to make her labor more consistent. Said she should be somewhere between 7-10 cm dilated when she wakes up.

Waiting  for the call to say come on up!


----------



## Sumi (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope all goes well for her!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 3, 2014)

My newest bundle of joy to add to the other spoiled by grandma bunch!
Lillith Octavia entered the world at 1:48am Nov. 3rd at 6lbs 2.5oz & 18 inches long. Mom, baby & Dad are doing great.
Grandma is having coffee then a couple hours of shut eye before work and tending all my animals.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations! 
  
Absolutely nothing better than a human baby!   
Glad mom and baby are doing well!


----------



## Sumi (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations! And thank you for the pic


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome news.


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 3, 2014)

Grand kids are the best "kids"!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 3, 2014)

Awwww, congratulations!     Glad they're all doing well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2014)

What a beautiful name! I love her name, she is beautiful. Big hugs and congrats on the beautiful girl.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you all!   She is awesome. Spending lots of time with her, mommy & Daddy.


----------

